# Lenovo Memory Leak (svchost.exe)



## dragonflash (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello! I tried searching around for solutions, but nothing seems quite like what I'm dealing with on Windows 8.1. Any helpful suggestions are greatly appreciated!



> I bought a Lenovo Y510p a few months ago and it came with 8gb of RAM, an i7, and a Nvidia 750 card so I could play games like Dishonored. Though it worked fine at first, I started encountering "Low Memory" warnings, suggesting that I close my open game, and occasional BSODs (I believe the error was IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL). I thought changing the size of the paging file would help, first manually and then setting it to Automatic, but it hasn't. Right now, the virtual memory tab is set on Automatic and it says: "Recommended: 4538MB, Currently Allocated: 19456MB" and I still get low memory warnings.
> 
> My roommate told me about the concept of "memory leaks", and so I started investigating that. My first look was at the Task Manager, which shows a constant 50% of my memory being used at all times (3.8/7.7 GB). I went down the list and added up the memory usage listed for each program and got about 800MB being accounted for under the "Memory (50%)" tab. I then downloaded "Process Explorer" and looked at the "Virtual Memory" tab. Svchost.exe tops the list with 4,324,604K and a second svchost.exe under it has 1,190,268K. Together, that's a little over 5GB going towards svchost.exe. On the bottom, there is a link that shows what services are attached with the 4million k svchost.
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonflash (Feb 19, 2014)

Update: I stopped Superfetch and that took the svchost with 4,000,000 bytes down to a reasonable 100,000. Not sure if the 1,000,000 byte svchost is reasonable or not, but I think getting rid of Superfetch should ease my memory qualms.


----------



## rott (May 6, 2014)

dragonflash said:


> Hello! I tried searching around for solutions, but nothing seems quite like what I'm dealing with on Windows 8.1. Any helpful suggestions are greatly appreciated!


Hi, this issue is being addressed to. It has affected many gamers. You need to read this...

https://communities.intel.com/thread/49139?start=0&tstart=0

and...

Windows 8.1 x64 - Low memory while playing full screen games - Microsoft Community

The Intel and Microsoft forums. This is possibly an Intel driver not being compatible to windows 8.1 and they are trying to fix it. That's the latest from Intel.


----------



## dragonflash (Feb 19, 2014)

Thank you so much for your reply! It's been hard finding anyone with actual information about the problem.


----------



## rott (May 6, 2014)

dragonflash said:


> Thank you so much for your reply! It's been hard finding anyone with actual information about the problem.


You're welcome! You're not alone, I have the same issue too. Waiting for a fix from Intel or MS.


----------

